# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 10/2009



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Juli 2009)

In diesem Thread finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur Printausgabe 10/2009 der PC Games Hardware.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Downsampling* aus der PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 32 bis 36.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 2.9.8
• Rivatuner 2.24
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
   • Eigenen Monitortreiber schreiben
• Crysis in 6.400 x 4.000 Pixeln
• Downsampling-Video auf der Heft-DVD


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Henner (10. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur *Marktübersicht CPU-Kühler* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 60ff.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 
Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*• Akasa Nero - Herstellerseite
• Cooler Master Hyper N520 - Herstellerseite
    • EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand - Herstellerseite, Bilder
• Maxcube Black Tornado (noch nicht lieferbar) - Herstellerseite
    • Prolimatech Megahalems - Herstellerseite
    • Scythe Kabuto - Herstellerseite
• Scythe Zipang 2 - Herstellerseite
• Spire Thermax II - Herstellerseite
    • Thermalright IFX-14 - Herstellerseite
    • Thermaltake ISGC-300 - Herstellerseite
    • Zalman CNPS 10x Quiet - Herstellerseite, Bilder
    • Zalman CNPS 9900 NT - Herstellerseite, Bilder
​*Verwendete Programme*• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8
    • Core Temp 0.99.4​*Testmethodik im Überblick*• Offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Liegende Hauptplatine
• Einheitliche Wärmeleitpaste (Thermalright)
 • Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
  • Tests mit Standard- und Referenzlüfter (120 mm)
   • 100, 75 und 50 Prozent der Lüfter-Maximaldrehzahl
    • CPU-Last mit Prime 95, Messung der CPU-Temperatur mit Core Temp
• Messung der Lautstärke in Sone und Dezibel aus 0,5 Metern Entfernung​*Testsystem im Überblick*• CPU: Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850
• Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro (Intel P45)
• Arbeitsspeicher: Mushkin 2 x 2 GiByte DDR2-800
• Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce 6600 GT (passiv gekühlt)
• Festplatte: Western Digital Raptor 74 GB
  • Netzteil: Antec Signature 850 Watt
• Lüftersteuerung: Zalman ZM-MFC2
       • Referenzlüfter: Scythe S-Flex SFF21E, 120 mm, 1.200 U/min​*Weitere Informationen*• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
    • Was ist ein Gibibyte? - Die Angaben von Datenmengen in der PC Games Hardware​*Passende Usertests*• Thermalright IFX-14 (von rabensang)
• Prolimatech Megahalems (von rabensang)
​*Weitere Links zum Thema*• Luftkühler/Top 10 im PCGH-Preisvergleich
• Peltier-Kühler Cooler Master V10 im Test
• Special: die schönsten CPU-Kühler​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Luftkühlung steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Optik Mods für Spiele* aus Printausgabe PC Games Hardware Extreme 05/2009, Seite 26 bis 29.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 2.9.8
• Nhancer 2.5.1
• Fraps 2.9.8
• Rivatuner 2.24
• diverse Mods (siehe "Weitere Links zum Thema")​
*Testsystem im Überblick*• GPU: MSI Geforce GTX 285/2G Superpipe OC
• CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
• Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
• Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
• Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt​
*Weitere Links zum Thema*

Half Life 2 (dt.) und Episoden:• Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 2​Crysis/Crysis Warhead: • Mster Config 3.0
• Rygel-Texturen
• PCGH uber-Config​Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl: • Complete Mod 2009
• New Improved Bump Maps​Fallout 3 (dt.): • HD-Texture-Pack​The Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion: • Liste diverser Mods im 3DC​



Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Spiele steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *20 Grafikkarten im Test* aus der PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 40 bis 45.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 2.9.8
• Rivatuner 2.24
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber​*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (Reihenfolge nach Noten)*• Zotac Geforce GTX 295 Single-PCB
• Gainward Geforce GTX 295 Single-PCB
• MSI N285GTX Superpipe 2G OC
• Gainward Geforce GTX 285 2G
• Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 Vapor-X 2G
• Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 Atomic
• Evga Geforce GTX 285 2G SSC
• Asus Matrix Geforce GTX 285
• Powercolor Radeon HD 4890 PCS+
• Evga Geforce GTX 275 1,8G SSC
• KFA² Geforce GTX 275 OC (Accelero)
• Zotac Geforce GTX 275 1,8G
• Edel-Grafikkarten Geforce GTX 275 VIP-Edition
• Edel-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 4890 Heidi-Edition 850
• PNY Geforce GTX 275
• ECS Black Geforce GTS 250
• Gigabyte Radeon HD 4850 Silent Cell
• Gigabyte Geforce 9800 GT Silent Cell
• Asus Radeon HD 4770 Formula
• Sapphire Radeon HD 4730​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20% Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Benchmarks mit unserem bewährten Parcours (Crysis Warhead, Call of Duty: WaW, Race Driver: Grid und Fallout 3 + HD-Pack)
    • Auflösungen: 1.280 x 1.024, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.680 x 1.050, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.920 x 1.200, 8x(Q) MSAA/16:1 AF
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das Restsystem hat keinen Einfluss

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Geforce-Grafikkarten im VRAM-Test: 896 vs. 1.024 vs. 1.792 vs. 2.048 MiByte Videospeicher
• MSI Geforce GTX 275 Lightning mit 1.792 MiByte im Test
• OC-Giganten: GTX 285 FTW gegen HD 4890 Atomic
• Geforce GTX 295 2.0/Single-PCB im Test


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Fps-Limiter* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 38 bis 39.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Verwendete Programme*• Fps Limiter 0.2
• Fps Limiter GUI (benötigt Java)
• Fraps 2.9.8
• Rivatuner 2.24
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5​
*Testmethodik im Überblick*• Fps per Fps Limiter 0.2 begrenzen
• Fps per Konsolenbefehl begrenzen (Source-Engine: "max_fps #")
• Fps per Ini-Tuning begrenzen (UE3: "MaxSmoothedFrameRate #")
• Fps per vertikaler Synchronisation begrenzen (Grafikkarten-Treiber)
• Messung der Leistungsaufnahme: Adexelec PEX16IX, Chauvin Arnoux F09 AC/DC​
*Testsystem im Überblick*• GPU: Geforce GTX 280 (Referenzdesign)
• CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
• Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
• Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
• Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 525 Watt​
*Weitere Links zum Thema*• Reale Leistungsaufnahme von 12 Grafikkarten (2D wie 3D)​


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Die Wahrheit über Multi-GPU* aus der PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 22 bis 31.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 2.9.8
• Rivatuner 2.24
• Nhancer
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
​*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema
*      • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Catalyst 9.8 im Test: der Crossfire-Performance-Treiber
• Simulierte GTX 295 mit 2 x 1,8G im Test
• Geforce GTX 295 2.0/Single-PCB im Test
• Video auf der Heft-DVD: Quad-SLI-Mikroruckeln
• Video auf der Heft-DVD: Mikroruckeln mit SLI und Crossfire

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial (Bonuscode: 27WT) zum Artikel "3D-Brille und Resident Evil 5 - Zombie-Hatz in Stereo" aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 110.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Testsystem im Überblick*• CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @175x20 (3,5 GHz)
• Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
• Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1.400
• Grafikkarte 1: Geforce GTX 260-216 (896 MiByte, 576/1242/999 MHz)
• Grafikkarte 2: Radeon HD 4870 (1.024 MiByte, 750/1.800 MHz)
• Festplatte: Western Digital Velociraptor SATA II 300 GB (HLFS)
• Netzteil: Corsair HX 850W ATX 2.3 
​*Weitere Links zum Thema*• Download: Benchmark-Demo Resident Evil 5 inklusive 3D-Vision-Support
 • Geforce 3D Vision Shutterbrille im Preisvergleich
• Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ im Preisvergleich
• Resident Evil 5 bei Amazon bestellen

• Iz3d-Treiber-Download
• TriDef-Treiber-Download


• 3D Vision für Geforce: Nvidia kündigt sein 3D-Brillen-System offiziell an
• Nvidia Geforce 3D Vision für 199 Euro bei Media Markt erhältlich - Update: Preissenkung
• Computex: Asus zeigt Full-HD-Monitor mit 120-Hz-Technik
• Resident Evil 5 mit 3D-Vision Discover angespielt
• Resident Evil 5: Grafikkarten-Benchmark-Test des Survival-Shooters
• CPUs-Benchmarks von Resident Evil 5: Core i7 führt, Phenoms trotzdem stark
​
Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Actionspiele steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (24. August 2009)

*Fehler auf Seite 109 der Marktübersicht 22-Zoll-LCDs: In der Tabelle Spielbarkeit Monitore haben sich Fehler eingeschlichen. Die Tabelle sieht richtig so aus:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur Marktübersicht 22-Zoll-LCDs aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 104ff.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
* Die getesteten Produkte (alphabetischer Reihenfolge) im Preisvergleich:*• Acer X223WAbd - Herstellerseite
    • Asus VH222H - Herstellerseite
    • Benq M2200HD - Herstellerseite
    • Eizo S2242W - Herstellerseite
    • Hyundai W220D - Herstellerseite
    • Iiyama Prolite E2208HDS-2 (noch nicht verfügbar) - Herstellerseite
    • LG Flatron W2261VP - Herstellerseite
    • NEC Multisync P221W - Herstellerseite
    • Philips Lightframe 220XW9FW (noch nicht verfügbar) - Herstellerseite
    • Samsung Syncmaster 2233BW - Herstellerseite​*Testmethoden erklärt*

*Verwendete Programme*
 • StopWatch
    • Icolordisplay

* Testmethodik im Überblick*
     • Anschluss per DVI-D
    • Native Auflösung
    • Werkseinstellungen plus sRGB
    • Inputlag: CRT, Stopwatch und Olympus E210
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Messadapter plus Voltcraft VC110
    • 20 Minuten Aufwärmzeit


* Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2,5 GHz)
    • Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 (Intel P35)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x 2 GiByte DDR2-800
    • Grafikkarte: Geforce 9800 GTX+
    • Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10
    • Netzteil: Corsair 520 Watt

* Weitere Informationen*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
 
*  Weitere Links zum Thema*
     • PCGH-Einkaufsführer 24-Zoll-LCDs: Die besten Produkte im Überblick
• Leistungsaufnahme: 30 LCDs im Test

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Luftkühlung steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Daniel_M (26. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur *Marktübersicht Sockel-1156-Mainboards (P55)* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 74ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*

Bitte beachten Sie: Da sockel-1156-Mainboards noch sehr neu sind und zum Testzeitpunkt zwar gelistet aber noch nicht verfügbar waren, sind die Preise teilweise deutlich gefallen.

Die aktuellen Preise finden Sie bei den folgenden Links zu unserem Preisvergleich:


Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

• Asus P7P55D Deluxe - Herstellerseite
• Gigabyte P55-UD6 - Herstellerseite
• Gigabyte P55M-UD4 - Herstellerseite
• MSI P55-GD65 - Herstellerseite
• MSI P55-GD80 - Herstellerseite

*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z v1.52
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Midi-Tower Chenbro Gaming Bomb eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
 • Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter P55-Chip nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Core i5-750 Engineering Sample
• Asus Geforce GTX 285
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 (zeigt zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter)
• Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: EIST (Speedstep) aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: EIST  (Speedstep) an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Daniel_M (26. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur *Marktübersicht DDR3-Speicher (Lynnfield und Phenom II)* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 80ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Update: Zum Testzeitpunkt war das Hyper-X-Kit KHX1600C8D3K2/4GX von Kingston noch nicht verfügbar. Mittlerweile wird es jedoch im PCGH-Preisvergleich gelistet (Link - siehe unten). Das OC-freudige DDR3-Pärchen kostet faire 95 Euro.*


* Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

*  • A-Data Vitesta X-Series AX3U1600XB2G7-AX (zwei Module) - Herstellerseite
• Corsair Dominator GT CMG4GX3M2A1600C6 (zwei Module) - Herstellerseite
• Corsair XMS3 TR3X6G1600C7  (drei Module) - Herstellerseite
• Crucial Ballistix Tracer BL25664TA1336 (ein Modul) - Herstellerseite
• GEIL Value GV34GB1333C7DC (zwei Module) - Herstellerseite
• G.Skill Trident F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD (zwei Module) - Herstellerseite
• Kingston Hyper X KHX1600C8D3K2/4GX  (zwei Module) - Herstellerseite
• OCZ Platinum OCZ3P1866LV4GK (zwei Module) - Herstellerseite
• OCZ Platinum Low Voltage OCZ3P1600LV6GK (drei Module) - Herstellerseite
• Patriot Viper PVS34G1600ELK (zwei Module) - Herstellerseite
• Super Talent WB160UX6G7 (drei Module, noch nicht verfügbar)  - Herstellerseite
 • Take MS DMS4GB364D081-138 (zwei Module) - Herstellerseite


*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z v1.52
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• Memtest 86+ (Stabilitätstest)

*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Prime 95 muss 15 Minuten fehlerfrei laufen
• Memtest 86+ muss fehlerfrei laufen
• Memtest 86+ Test #5 muss dreimal hintereinander fehlerfrei laufen


*Intel-Testsystem im Überblick*
• Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
 • Nesteq Silent Freezer 1200 PWM       (zeigt zum RAM)
• MSI 790FX-GD70, BIOS 1.4
 • Asus Geforce GTX 285
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
 • Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))


*Intel-Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Core i7-860 Engineering Sample
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 (zeigt zum RAM)
• Asus P7P55D Deluxe, BIOS 0209
• Asus Geforce GTX 285
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
  • Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))


*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • EIST (Speedstep) aus
• C1E/C-States aus
   • Mulitplikatoren entsprechend gesenkt
• AMD: Spannung auf Herstellervorgabe bis +0,1 Volt, maximal 1,8 Volt
• Intel: Spannung auf 1,65 Volt


*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: DDR2- und DDR3-RAM
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Arbeitsspeicher und Mainboards steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.​


----------



## PCGH_Chris (26. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Neue Prozessoren *aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 54ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich:*


AMD Phenom II X4 965
Intel Core i3-540 (Clarkdale, nicht verfügbar)
Intel Core i5-750
Intel Core i7-860
Intel Core i7-870
*Testsoftware (Auswahl)*


Cinebench
Truecrypt
*Informationen zu Intels 32-Nanometer-Prozess
*

Presseinfo
Presseinfo 2
Überblick 32nm-Prozess
Präsentation von Mark Bohr
Fact Sheet (enthält auch Codenamen)
*Allgemeine Informationen zur Nehalem-Architektur*


Überblick Penryn vs. Nehalem
Nehalem-Architektur
Quick Path
​


----------



## Daniel_M (26. August 2009)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum *BIOS-Guide: AMD* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2009, Seite 86ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nützliche Links* 
    • Asus: aktuelle BIOS-Versionen
• Asrock: aktuelle BIOS-Versionen
• Biostar: aktuelle BIOS-Versionen
• DFI: aktuelle BIOS-Versionen
• EVGA: aktuelle BIOS-Versionen
•*** aktuelle BIOS-Versionen
[/URL]• Gigabyte: aktuelle BIOS-Versionen
• Gigabyte: BIOS-Guides bei JZ Electronic
• MSI: aktuelle BIOS-Versionen
• XFX: aktuelle BIOS-Versionen
• Zotac: aktuelle BIOS-Versionen

 ​


----------

